

Vimium - The Hacker's Browser - markerdmann
http://github.com/philc/vimium

======
crazydiamond
There seem to be a bunch of options out there. Vim-like smoozie (Jap page)
<http://code.google.com/p/vimlike-smooziee/>

Chrome-vim: <http://github.com/rodimius/chrome-vim>

Vrome: [http://samuelololol.blogspot.com/2010/02/vrome-vim-
keybindin...](http://samuelololol.blogspot.com/2010/02/vrome-vim-keybindings-
extension-for.html)

and the above. Anyone compared the features. I'm moving to Snow Leopard soon
(from PPC), so need to know. How do these compare to Vimperator (Firefox) ?

------
savant
Vim sucks. So does Emacs. Mate ftw.

